# Double and single shots - best tecnique



## mm27760 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have searched through other posts but I could not find an answer.

We have a Fracino Classic in our café, and a Compak grinder.

We sell coffee in both single and double shots.

We do not user the doser on the grinder and grind when drinks are required.

I am trying to use the level off technique on the filters however there is a discrepancy on the dose between the single and double baskets. With the double we get 15.5 grams dose but with the single we get 11 grams which is to much, I have tried taking a semi circular scoop out the single dose so it is less than level but it does not help very much.

The baskets I believe are standard 7 & 14 gram baskets.

Has anyone solved this issue in the past, we would like to continue to sell single and double shots and cannot afford a doserless grinder.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Does your portafilter have two spouts? If so, just always pour a double shot but split it between two cups. Bam - two singles. It's what most places do as using single and double baskets with their respective doses requires different variables, switching out baskets etc. etc. - basically a lot of faff.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Your "standard" single basket is probably a "large" single. Ask your coffee supplier if they can supply you with a small basket.


----------



## mm27760 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I will check out the smaller basket idea.


----------

